# Other VW vehicles that share the PQ45 platform with the Eos



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

Official details and photos are being released about the VW Tiguan which is the compact SUV built on the PQ45 platform that was first used by the Eos. The Scirocco is still under development and is also a PQ45 car, which I suppose makes these vehicles sisters (because they effectively have the same parent platform), as opposed to other models in the VW lineup which would be cousins.
Here's today's press release on the Tiguan
http://media.vw.com/article_di...10169
Its a good idea to keep an eye on the Tiguan and Scirocco for advances in technology. The new RNS510 navigation headunit was first seen in the Tiguan, and I think it interfaces with a slightly more advanced MFD in the instrument cluster. When the Eos finally gets updated with the RNS510, I expect the Eos' MFD to be similarly updated. This is also why I fear that 07 and 08 Eos models will *NOT* be eligeible for a plug and play navigation update to the RNS510 in the future.
There also is the potential for swaps between mechanical parts. Right now the Passat is the only car in the VW lineup that has the exact same wheel specifications including offset as the Eos. The Tiguan may open up more wheel choices for those who like to stick with the look of VW factory rims. I think they look pretty good, and the Scirocco will certianly add more sporty choices.
I think those wheels would look good on an Eos.












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:23 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

That's a sharp looking vehicle. Sure beats the X3!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Other VW vehicles that share the PQ45 platform with the Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I agree that they would look good, but I predict more trouble washing them than compared to more simple designs with less spokes.
They do look pretty nice!!








William


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:44 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Other VW vehicles that share the PQ45 platform with the Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I'm not sure what to make of the little baby truck, but I sure like the architecture of the building in the background!
Michael


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:44 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_That's a sharp looking vehicle. Sure beats the X3!

Agreed, I think the Tiguan is going to crush its competition in the compact SUV market.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:36 AM 6-30-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I'm familiar with platform cars but not when they cross from one body style to another. Since this is an suv are we going to be able to take advantage of any platform specific upgrades or modifications?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

I would think probably more when the Scirocco is introduced. You might be able to borrow some Tiguan springs and increase the ride height by 100MM or so.












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:39 AM 6-30-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_might be able to borrow some Tiguan springs and increase the ride height by 100MM or so.


Sweet. Ya know just the other day as i was driving to work I saw a jacked up pickup and thought to myself, why can't I look cool like that!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I would think probably more when the Scirocco is introduced. You might be able to borrow some Tiguan springs and increase the ride height by 100MM or so.










Hey, when my monster tires come in, I'll need that mod!
(and then of course, speedo recalibration!







)
William
(don't worry, I'm about as likely as when the bodyshop guy offered to buy my damaged 70 Ghia to make a "baja Ghia"-- abomination against Nature!!







)


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_
Sweet. Ya know just the other day as i was driving to work I saw a jacked up pickup and thought to myself, why can't I look cool like that!

Funny how things change. Back in high school, jacking up the rear end was the thing to do. Then came the monster truck rage where you needed a rope ladder to get in.








Ahh, the good old days.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

If they don't import diesel versions, then I'm not interested


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_If they don't import diesel versions, then I'm not interested









I think you might find that will change when VW starts re-importing diesels to North America, which should start again in 2008 with new higher efficiency engine which ties in with new US emission standards. Not sure about EOS, but think it would be a natural for the Tiguan!
I think there is a thread in here somewhere about US emission standards and VW's schedule for re-introduction of diesels.
Cheers!


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

I heard the redesigned Scirocco is not coming to the states.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (monocle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monocle* »_I heard the redesigned Scirocco is not coming to the states.

All hearsay at this point. The Scirocco got stopped late in the design process because VW executives were not happy with the result, and its being heavily revamped. Anything can happen.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Other VW vehicles that share the PQ45 platform with the Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

First spy pics hit today of the Scirocco, which is a PQ45 car. I'd love to have a look at the dashboard.
















http://www.leftlanenews.com/sp....html

_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:18 PM 9-3-2007_

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:42 PM 9-3-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:45 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Other VW vehicles that share the PQ45 platform with the Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_First spy pics hit today of the Scirocco, which is a PQ45 car. I'd love to have a look at the dashboard.


Obviously hard to tell from the photos, but the grill looks like it may be similar to the Eos/Audi.

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:45 PM 9-3-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:45 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Other VW vehicles that share the PQ45 platform with the Eos (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_the grill looks like it may be similar to the Eos/Audi.

It'll be a bit different if it's true to the concept, which it appears to be. I think it's a nice look.










_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:46 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Other VW vehicles that share the PQ45 platform with the Eos (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
It'll be a bit different if it's true to the concept, which it appears to be. I think it's a nice look.









Looks like you may be correct. IMHO, I don't care for the grill on the concept model.


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:46 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## harin (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Other VW vehicles that share the PQ45 platform with the Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

WolfsburgerMitFries: "Its a good idea to keep an eye on the Tiguan and Scirocco for advances in technology. The new RNS510 navigation headunit was first seen in the Tiguan, and I think it interfaces with a slightly more advanced MFD in the instrument cluster. When the Eos finally gets updated with the RNS510, I expect the Eos' MFD to be similarly updated. This is also why I fear that 07 and 08 Eos models will NOT be eligeible for a plug and play navigation update to the RNS510 in the future."
You might be happy to know, that the intergration between the new RSN510 and an EOS 2006 model goes just fine. Had mine installed a couple of weeks ago, and everything works fine. The CanBus reports error in the navigation and radio, probably because it can't recognize it yet, but I was told this was not to worry about. A new version of the CanBus system would be released soon that would recognize it with out problems.
It works with the multi-function steering wheel as well as the multifunction display.
And the nav-system is HIGHLY RECOMMENDABLE !!!! So much better than the MFD2










_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:46 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Other VW vehicles that share the PQ45 platform with the Eos (harin)*

Henning 
Welcome to the forum. Very nice looking upgrade... I'm jealous.. 
Some questions
1. Do you know if the new unit provides provide better Ipod Intergration. Eg can it show Track / Artist information and allow you to scroll via Artist, Album etc, 
2. Assuming it does provide better Ipod integration does it also reflect the Tag info in the MFD. 
3. Finally, bluetooth integration. Does it allow you to use a bluetooth phone, does it provide called ID etc in the MFD. Can it access contact information from the phone ?
Waiting with Baited Breath...
Mark

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 3:13 PM 7-20-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:46 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Other VW vehicles that share the PQ45 platform with the Eos (harin)*

That's super cool, thanks for the input.

_Quote, originally posted by *harin* »_You might be happy to know, that the intergration between the new RSN510 and an EOS 2006 model goes just fine.












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:03 PM 9-4-2007_


----------



## harin (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Other VW vehicles that share the PQ45 platform with the Eos (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Henning 
Welcome to the forum. Very nice looking upgrade... I'm jealous.. 
Some questions
1. Do you know if the new unit provides provide better Ipod Intergration. Eg can it show Track / Artist information and allow you to scroll via Artist, Album etc, 
2. Assuming it does provide better Ipod integration does it also reflect the Tag info in the MFD. 
3. Finally, bluetooth integration. Does it allow you to use a bluetooth phone, does it provide called ID etc in the MFD. Can it access contact information from the phone ?
Waiting with Baited Breath...
Mark

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 3:13 PM 7-20-2007_

Hi Mark.
I don't use Ipod my self, so I'm not really qualified to answer that question, but if I come across an Ipod I will test it (I assume Ipod use the AUX?)
When I listen to my music, I just use the hard disk where I've placed all my music on. And there is plenty of room for that, 30 Gb of space.
As for the bluetooth integration, there has been made a module that integrates the nav, radio and phone, but it has not been released yet. But once it does I sure I'm getting it, and then I'll let you know








/Henning


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:47 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Question: Will this unit play MP3 off CDs ?
How many CDs can be stored in it ? (Just on e, or 6?)


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_Question: Will this unit play MP3 off CDs ?
How many CDs can be stored in it ? (Just on e, or 6?)

The RNS510 will play MP3 CDs and the unit only holds one disk at a time. CD changers are dead, and here's why....the RNS510 has a onboard 30gb hard drive. When you bring your MP3s to the stereo, weather by CD or SD card, the RNS510 wants you to download it to the hard drive. That eliminates the need for a cd changer. 
Putting these techology issues into a pragmatic perspective looking ahead into the future, the real feature of interest in the RNS510 is the SD card reader. There's no moving parts to fail like a hard drive, or skipping like with a CD. Flash memory based media is simply the future, get on board. Anything with moving parts is as obsolete as magnetic tape.



















_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:34 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## dcoz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Will it store tracks from any CD or only from original commercial disks (ie not from CD-R etc).
The Pioneer AVIC-HD3 unit I was looking at also has a hard disk (10Gb for music) but will only copy tracks from the ORIGINAL CD, not CD-Rs and there is no SD slot. 
Given the price of that unit it's a big disincentive. If the VW unit is able to copy tracks from CD-Rs, I wonder why the Pioneer units is restricted?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

don't make me have to install an 8-track player now, 'cause I will!








I got an extra under dash when I bought the 8-track recorder. (_it's funny because it's true_)
I've just been itching to transfer some lossless recordings to 8-track too.
My main stereo _just doesn't have enough inputs_ to tie it all together, so I have to concoct something separately.
William
(where's the little smiley rubbing his jaw in deep thought when you need it? there are not enough smileys)


----------



## GLIGuyNJ (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: (monocle)*

Diesels EOS been out since like last year in Australia.. well, I saw some there...
Can get a stick TDI Eos lol can you imagine? How cool... Is there a market for it in a diesel? A diesel convertible? Craziest thing is, i think so if gas keeps going up up up VW might want to consider adding Diesel option to EVERY MODEL example Diesel GLI etc... DSG


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (GLIGuyNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIGuyNJ* »_Diesels EOS been out since like last year in Australia.. well, I saw some there...
Can get a stick TDI Eos lol can you imagine? How cool... Is there a market for it in a diesel? A diesel convertible? Craziest thing is, i think so if gas keeps going up up up VW might want to consider adding Diesel option to EVERY MODEL example Diesel GLI etc... DSG 

They have been out everywhere in the world EXCEPT North America. And it is highly unlikely that VWoA will ever pull their cranium out of their rectal cavity long enough to consider importing one.















Look at their history. They imported diesel rabbits, golfs, and NBs, but did you ever see a diesel rabbit convertible, cabriolet, or NB convertible?
The only hope I ever have of driving a diesel Eos is to find a complete front end clip in Europe and then do it myself...


_Modified by owr084 at 3:23 PM 4-14-2008_


----------

